# Chevrolet Blazer Model



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't know if one exsists but I've been trying several keyword searches and keep coming up empty. I'm looking for a '99ish chevy blazer , pref 4 door. With this front end style pictured below:









All I can find for blazers is a '72 and this '95 blazer on amazon:http://www.amazon.com/8978-AMT-Ertl-Chevrolet-Assembly/dp/B00193S2UM

I wouldn't mind doing the '95 if anyone has any idea how I can do the front end like my blazer.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in the mid '90s I had a 1/25 scale snap together 4 door Blazer and if memeoy serves it was an AMT kit molded in black. Hope that helps.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

S-10 based Blazers were offered in snap kit form by both Lindberg (1:20 scale) and AMT (1:25). Unfortunately, they both have the earlier, mid-'90s style grille. Here's a link toi one of the Lindbergs available on eBay at the moment:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindberg-1-...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a19574445

... And one of the AMTs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-25-1995-C...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d31242e7a

To do the AMT kit in full detail, you could kitbash it with a full-detail AMT 2-door Blazer glue kit:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-ERTL-19...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f1368f989

I hope this helps. You could try your hand at making the correct front end from scratch from styrene stock, but it would be a bunch of work. It's also possible that it's already available from one of the many resin casters in the aftermarket.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> It's also possible that it's already available from one of the many resin casters in the aftermarket.


What do you mean? I mean I have an idea what your talking about but have no idea where to look lol. The styrene may be a bit out of my experience at the moment , maybe in time after several kits lol.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

irishtrek said:


> Back in the mid '90s I had a 1/25 scale snap together 4 door Blazer and if memeoy serves it was an AMT kit molded in black. Hope that helps.


Thanks I'll try searching for that and see what I can find 

Edit: All I found were a bunch of Dealer Promo Models. Looked good but wouldn't be the same since they're put together already.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the newest blazer kitted was a 96 like Jim is saying someone may make the grill to update to the newer front end 

resin is a material that is poured into molds to either make parts/kits that don't exist or replacement parts for vintage kits for example there is not a current 69 RoadRunner kit but the GTX is very similiar so some one casts the grill so you can turn a GTX into a RR 

I'm pretty sure I have seen the 98 up grill for the S series trucks just have to remember where,my son has a couple real ones so he wants to build a kit of them


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sevaa said:


> Thanks I'll try searching for that and see what I can find
> 
> Edit: All I found were a bunch of Dealer Promo Models. Looked good but wouldn't be the same since they're put together already.



That second link CorvairJim provided is the very same kit I had back in the '90s.


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

irishtrek said:


> That second link CorvairJim provided is the very same kit I had back in the '90s.


Oh man that totally skipped me lol. Just can't believe none were made with the late 90s grille


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I put up a post in the "Resin" forum of the Model Cars Magazine website asking if anybody knows anything about a late 90's S-10 grille being available. Here's a link to that thread so you can follow along. Just check in every day or so for any updates that have been posted:

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53985


----------



## Sevaa (Feb 8, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> I put up a post in the "Resin" forum of the Model Cars Magazine website asking if anybody knows anything about a late 90's S-10 grille being available. Here's a link to that thread so you can follow along. Just check in every day or so for any updates that have been posted:
> 
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53985


Awesome Jim thanks!


----------

